# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Design Help MS SQL 2008

## EVO2000

Hi, I am building a MVC app using EF Framework I have a Table populated from a DBASE 5 db that update though SQL using sp's.

the help I need if that there is no unique field, and I need to request more data from DBASE 5 that will then populate another table. This table will hold a new row of data everytime a request is made.

This may sound daffed but the amount of data from DBASE and its programing DBASE needs to stay as the master db

so I have a table with all customer records in 100,000+ I lookup this table to find basic info, then if an address change is issued I fire off a request to DBASE to populated the AlterCustDetails table and work from that. when a change is made SQL will detect and fire it back to the DOS DBASE.

so my issue is that should I keep the AlterCustDetails table as a dumy table or should I make a relationship between the two??

I do not know the best design method. the DBASE could change data also so need to do a new request every time? also this is the first modual so there will be other tables with other info that might be changed viewed etc. so need to get this right from the begining.  Any help would be much thanked

----------

